# Front door stain



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

As anyone tried General Finishes oil based wood stain? I have been reading about their stains on the Woodcraft.com website, They have a store here in Sacramento. I am striping and refinishing both sides of the door. I will use sanding sealer and then spray two or thee coats of spar varnish. The customer wants a very very dark oak stain I was going to go with old masters but they don't carry it anymore.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Do you have access to Rudd? Used it just the other day and I was impressed by it. Not your typical DIY stuff.


----------



## Always Learning (Mar 24, 2012)

I have used GF oil based Gel stain in Java. Customer had a sentimental piece he wanted restored.....at a price point.

I used Gel per recommendation from PT threads, and from this experience, I will always use a gel stain as a go to product for refinishing on all future work.....with my experience being that I have never been able to strip an old product and obtain a surface of like quality to new wood, hence needing something that is easier to dry brush/blend over imperfections.

Additionally per advice found on PT, on last wood ext. door refinish, I applied 7 coats...door still looks awesome 3 years later. General Finishes has some eye opening performance data showing durability relative to coats applied. The scientific data of GF, supports the 5 coats minimum of clear over stain recommended by the more experience PT contributors...I used 7 because it took me that long for learning curve to get the best result due to lack of my familiarity with my Graaco 9.5 HVLP and clear selected (GF High Performance).

Here is the dresser I used the GF oil stain on, before and after....note that for cost purposes I did not replace veneer, nor completely strip the dresser.....the product is very forgiving...and an acceptable learning curve.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I went with old masters it came out nicely it was easy to work with I forgot how nice those gel stains are to work with


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll post a picture when I'm finished


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good. Never used the gel stain from g.f. I'm assuming it has a long open time? Would sure hope so for a gel stain


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good! Keep up the good work.


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

I too, am a big fan of GF gel stain. I've refinished my own front dodor with it, with a great result. Great stuff.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

GF stains and clears are fantastic. I did a table in their clear satin varnish about 4 years ago, hardly a scratch on it. Very durable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

